# bio clean



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

does this stuff really work


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

noo


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

how do you figure?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

it worked at my house. i poured a bucket of water down my kitchen sink. timed it. we thought sink was good to go. we were happy with it. used bio-clean for a month. it cut the drain time in half. i call that working. the problem is that my customers do not follow the directions. when i would go back to their house for a drain call, there would be the rest of the can under sink. it doesn't work in the can, you need to put it in drain. then it works. it worked on my daughters house when she was in college. i don't sell it. customers think you ripping them and i don't make any money if drain works. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

YES ,, It DOES !


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, it works. But you gotta use it. Most people buy it and let it sit under the sink forever. People are stupid and lazy.
The only thing dumber is when I go to somebodies house and they have two boxes of "Rid-X" poured in a clogged toilet. Most of the time, they don't even have a septic tank.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Great, thats just what we need another product that replaces a real plumber/drain cleaner, LETS GET THE WORD OUT!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Great, thats just what we need another product that replaces a real plumber/drain cleaner, LETS GET THE WORD OUT!


 Oh ,,, it'll never replace us . But it WILL serve the customers better then the liquid plumber CRAP . 

They ARE going to use things ,,, why not use stuff that ;

- Works
-Is green & friendly
-Does NOT pad the box stores fat pockets


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Great, thats just what we need another product that replaces a real plumber/drain cleaner, LETS GET THE WORD OUT!


It's been around since 1976, I don't think it's put anybody out of business.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Just eat it.


That's what our rep did up here at a trade show one day.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've tasted it. Nasty feeling on your tongue afterwards.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i licked my finger, stuck it in my mouth to get my prissy daughter to see that it was safe to use. she freaked out. it tasted odd to me about like dirt. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend and i soated a piece of 1 1/2" galvy drain pipe that had buildup in it bad for about a week in a tub of bioclean and it did nothing. The pipe was just as bad with no change in the gunk.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I used a can thru my sink ,straight into septic tank,when I had the tank pumped (every 2 yrs) It looked the same ,but the sink still drained great ,did it work?? who knows??


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

at the show a few years ago we took there samples. all like 20 of them. got home did the test in jars. it took 3-4 weeks for break down to acure. some where a little faster then others but if you are putting it down your sink it's really not doing much unless your willing to wait to use it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Biological cleaners are not made to unstop drains. They are used to keep a drain clear of organic buildup once the line is flowing. Even if the line is flowing slightly, it would take almost a year for it to open back up to like new condition with weekly treatments. It's sorta like changing the oil in your car. You do it at regular intervals to keep things running smoothly, not after if breaks. At that point all you can do is call the mechanic(plumber).


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I sell a similar product called XXXXXXXX. It cost me about $2400 recently. Lady had a ks drain that would take all day to drain. WM drain would back up too. Old galvy, drum trap, c.i. Line discharged to it's own field line. Gave options of: a. running a cable and punching a hole in it, b. hydro jet from roof vent, c. replacing everything that we didn't have to dig up and hydro jetting the rest of the line as far as the jetter would go. She picks option "c" but it's late in the afternoon and she can't reschedule until 2 weeks later. I schedule the return visit and sell her some XXXXXXXX. I explain that she uses it everyday for 5 days or until the drain improves (just like the label instructions). I explain that I can't promise that it will work that fast but that it may provide some improvement until her scheduled appointment.

She calls back about a week later and says "you know it's really flowing much better. Can we skip the repipe and just do the jetting when you come back?". I say "yes ma'am we sure can. We'll do whatever you wish". So I show up on the appointed day and she says "you know it really is draining beautifully, can I just continue to use the XXXXXXXX and let's do the jetter later if it starts to slow down again?". Me, "as you wish" :furious:!

So I sold her a $4000.00 tankless water heater instead .


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I sell a similar product called XXXXXXXX. It cost me about $2400 recently. Lady had a ks drain that would take all day to drain. WM drain would back up too. Old galvy, drum trap, c.i. Line discharged to it's own field line. Gave options of: a. running a cable and punching a hole in it, b. hydro jet from roof vent, c. replacing everything that we didn't have to dig up and hydro jetting the rest of the line as far as the jetter would go. She picks option "c" but it's late in the afternoon and she can't reschedule until 2 weeks later. I schedule the return visit and sell her some XXXXXXXX. I explain that she uses it everyday for 5 days or until the drain improves (just like the label instructions). I explain that I can't promise that it will work that fast but that it may provide some improvement until her scheduled appointment.
> 
> She calls back about a week later and says "you know it's really flowing much better. Can we skip the repipe and just do the jetting when you come back?". I say "yes ma'am we sure can. We'll do whatever you wish". So I show up on the appointed day and she says "you know it really is draining beautifully, can I just continue to use the XXXXXXXX and let's do the jetter later if it starts to slow down again?". Me, "as you wish" :furious:!
> 
> So I sold her a $4000.00 tankless water heater instead .


 SEE ?? The stuff does work fellas !! I have had this same scenario several times . 
I'm not saying that after a month ,, the line is clean as the day it was put in . But it does open it up , allow it to move and makes the homeowner HAPPY !


----------

